# typy krajiny - vegetacni pasma



## DimaDima

can you please, help me to understand what i`m gonna talk about when an exam question is to talk about "typy krajiny - vegetacni pasma, jejich vyuziti a problemy". It is Zemepis. 

Dekuji za pomoc!


----------



## morior_invictus

DimaDima said:


> *C*an you please, help me to understand what *I*`m go*ing to *talk about when an exam question is to talk about "typy krajiny - vegeta*č*n*í* p*á*sma, jejich vyu*ž*it*í* a probl*é*my". It is Zem*ě*pis.
> 
> D*ě*kuji za pomoc!


Hi DimaDima,

I`m typing in Czech because your exam will also be in Czech so it will be easier for you this way, so...
...budeš mluvit o typech krajin podle vegetačních pásem (= pouště a polopouště, tropické lesy, stepi, tundry apod..), jejich využití a problémech s nimi spojených v rozsahu, který jste probrali. To znamená, že pokud mám mluvit např. o vegetačních pásmech v Africe, tak nebudu popisovat tundru.  
Například pokud mluvíme o tajze v Severní Americe, tak její využití by mohlo být např. _estetické _*, _ekonomické_ (dřevo jako surovina, palivo apod.), _environmentální_ (pohlcují CO2, tlumí hluk apod.) apod., a problémy tohoto pásma by zase mohly být (Agrilus planipennis, požáry, kyselé deště apod.). Já nejsem tvůj zkoušející a proto nevím jaké máte podmínky. Vy sami musíte vědět co se od vás v této oblasti očekává a co jste probrali. Není důležité co ti my řekneme ale co od tebe očekávají zkoušející. Jde o nostrifikační zkoušku?

* vánoční stromeček


----------



## DimaDima

morior_invictus, děkuju za vaše pomoc, opravení chyb. Jo =)


----------



## vianie

Držíme palečky, Dimo.


----------

